# GRRNT's current litter of puppies



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They're adorable Melissa. Any idea what dad was?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

The black ones our vet thinks Lab mix, no clue on the white ones. They have soft coats though, so we don't think it was something with a smooth coat like a bird dog or pittie. they are big puppies though, gonna be large dogs!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Our sweet Apache was a lab/springer mix and looked very much like the last little one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Our sweet Apache was a lab/springer mix and looked very much like the last little one.


Could be daddy was a Lab/Springer mix. We've been trying to figure out what breeds of dogs have those coat markings. Springer would be one, but a pure bred Springer is much smaller than these puppies will probably be, and Penny is on the small side too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Melissa, Cody is purebred ( not well bred, but purebred) and he is about 59 lbs and almost as tall as the girls. His body is more square though... not as long as the girls.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't know Springers could be that size. We should have docked their tails!!!! lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're adorable, someone's going to be very lucky to have one of them join their family.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

They are all so cute. I hope they find wonderful new homes, including Penny.


----------



## Aireal (Sep 15, 2011)

Omg i sooo want the white and black from the top right ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Please send the black on in the upper right hand picture to me. He is perfect!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I wonder what the Mom is mixed with too. 

They are cute puppies. I hope the adopters will spring for a DNA test and advise you of the results.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I wonder what the Mom is mixed with too.
> 
> They are cute puppies. I hope the adopters will spring for a DNA test and advise you of the results.


She's got dewclaws on the back. There are some breeds that are more prone to them, such as Aussies and Pyrs.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> She's got dewclaws on the back. There are some breeds that are more prone to them, such as Aussies and Pyrs.


She does have back dews, but she is a petite little thing, so I don't think Pyr. Aussie mix might be a good guess.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't have mentioned Pyr, except those puppies are huge and I thought maybe there was some Pyr in her background and she just didn't get the size. LOL


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> I wouldn't have mentioned Pyr, except those puppies are huge and I thought maybe there was some Pyr in her background and she just didn't get the size. LOL


You never know, you could be right! We do need to ask the adopters if they would do a DNA test!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

If she has Aussie in her she's going to be very intelligent and very active! The ophthalmology clinic we take Toby to has an Aussie that comes to work with his owner--I fell in love with that dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Penny*

Penny and her pups are just adorable!!
Could Penny be part Duck Tolling Retriever?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppies are making their debut at our adoption event this Saturday, check out the website for details. Come meet the puppies!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Max was adopted last weekend!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melissa*

Melissa

Were the pups and Mom all adopted?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Max, the solid black puppy, has been adopted. I am still fostering the other three. Penny, the mama, is in another foster home, waiting until her milk dries up and then she will be spayed and available for adoption after that.


----------

